# Enlightened Orchids



## jjkOC (Feb 16, 2012)

Does anyone know if Ernie is on vacation? I've been trying to reach him via emails both here and on the website but no answer...


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 16, 2012)

I ask about Ernie a couple months ago and got no answer from the membership. Its like he disappeared without a trace!

I do see where he visited the forum on 01/18/12.


----------



## Ray (Feb 17, 2012)

From his website:

PLEASE NOTE our new telephone number below! 

NOTE: We travel a lot doing orchid talks and attending shows to judge and sell plants. If you do not hear back from us in a reasonable amount of time, please call the number below with pressing issues. We typcially address new e-mails within a day or so of returning in the order they were received. 

{email addresses edited out by me}

Phone 407-453-3445 
Since we both have real jobs, we may not always answer. Please leave a voice message, and we'll return your call usually within a day.


----------



## jtrmd (Feb 17, 2012)

jjkOC said:


> Does anyone know if Ernie is on vacation? I've been trying to reach him via emails both here and on the website but no answer...



I tried for awhile,and called the number with no response.I think I even tried messaging him on here.I just went and found somewhere else that had what I was looking for.I also assume everyone has a smart phone,and carries it with them.Mine is like a part of my body and goes everywhere with me,and when I mean everywhere.LOL


----------



## jtrmd (Feb 17, 2012)

Ray said:


> {email addresses edited out by me}



I would of been more worried about leaving his phone number inedited in the post than a email address. LOL!


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 17, 2012)

jtrmd said:


> I also assume everyone has a smart phone,and carries it with them.Mine is like a part of my body and goes everywhere with me,and when I mean everywhere.LOL


I loathe the intrusion of technology into my private life and personal time. I also find it offensive when I am out to lunch or dinner with friends or familiy and someone in the group spends more time texting or messaging than interacting with the social group at hand. I usually carry a simple cell phone with me (text and voice only) when I am attending family gatherings and social events. Even then I usually silence the ringer or set it to vibrate only, and unless there is an emergency, I don't respond until the social event is over. I'll never be that person whose cell phone recently and infamously rang in interruption during a perfomance at the New York Philharmonic, causing the conductor to stop the music and wait for the offending party to bring his electronic nuisance under control! Call me old fashioned, but I was not born with my testes tied to an electronic device, and I'll be damned if I am going to live my life that way. I am fully in support of having the age of information and instant communication at my fingertips when it is convenient for me, but I refuse to be enslaved by it. I also never have to worry about dropping my cell phone into the toilet.


----------



## emydura (Feb 17, 2012)

I miss Ernie's contributions to the forum. Hopefully everything is fine.



Lanmark said:


> I loathe the intrusion of technology into my private life and personal time. I also find it offensive when I am out to lunch or dinner with friends or familiy and someone in the group spends more time texting or messaging than interacting with the social group at hand. I usually carry a simple cell phone with me (text and voice only) when I am attending family gatherings and social events. Even then I usually silence the ringer or set it to vibrate only, and unless there is an emergency, I don't respond until the social event is over. I'll never be that person whose cell phone recently and infamously rang in interruption during a perfomance at the New York Philharmonic, causing the conductor to stop the music and wait for the offending party to bring his electronic nuisance under control! Call me old fashioned, but I was not born with my testes tied to an electronic device, and I'll be damned if I am going to live my life that way. I am fully in support of having the age of information and instant communication at my fingertips when it is convenient for me, but I refuse to be enslaved by it. I also never have to worry about dropping my cell phone into the toilet.



I share your frustration. I was at a Paul Kelly concert and right at the point of a soft/moving part of the song the mobile of the guy next to me went off. It killed the moment. Paul Kelly wasn't impressed either. We were in the front row. I've never owned a cell phone myself. I don't really have a need for one. People think you are a little bit odd when they ask for your mobile number and you don't have one. They struggle to comprehend.


----------



## John M (Feb 17, 2012)

emydura said:


> I miss Ernie's contributions to the forum. Hopefully everything is fine.


 I've noticed that Ernie is missing and missed his contributions as well. Not knowing where he is or what might have happened make the imagination run wild. 'Hope he's just busy.




emydura said:


> I share your frustration. I was at a Paul Kelly concert and right at the point of a soft/moving part of the song the mobile of the guy next to me went off. It killed the moment. Paul Kelly wasn't impressed either. We were in the front row. I've never owned a cell phone myself. I don't really have a need for one. People think you are a little bit odd when they ask for your mobile number and you don't have one. They struggle to comprehend.


 Yup, I'd struggle to comprehend. I just can't understand why anyone who travels anywhere, like to work or even just accross town, doesn't have a cell phone, simply for the peace of mind and convenience in case of a break down or an emergency of some kind, like witnessing a serious accident.....or being in one. I have a cell phone, not a smart phone. I've never sent a text in my life; but, I guess my phone can do that. It's a nice little slim thing that slips into my pocket easily. I take it with me when I go out; but, I almost never make outgoing calls and only 3 people have my number. I don't think I've had more than 2 or 3 incoming calls, ever. My plan only costs me $15 a month with 100 free local minutes and I use....maybe 2 or 3 minutes a month. 

However, I sure do like having the peace of mind knowing that I can call the CAA for a tow if I break down. In fact, I did break down on a major highway once; but, getting help was no problem. That's important to me. In the winter, if I break down with plants in the car, I need help a.s.a.p. In the summer, I can't leave the car with the windows open because someone could easily steal the plants; but, if I leave the windows closed, they'd cook. So again, I'd need help a.s.a.p. and a cell phone allows for me to stay with my van with the windows down, while I wait for a tow. The cell phone companies would all go broke if all their customers were like me; but, I do really like having the technology there, to serve me if and when I need it, even though that is practically never.

If I was visiting in person with somebody who was texting someone else, putting *me* on "hold", I'd leave.


----------



## Heather (Feb 17, 2012)

I haven't heard anything from him either.


----------



## emydura (Feb 17, 2012)

John M said:


> Yup, I'd struggle to comprehend. I just can't understand why anyone who travels anywhere, like to work or even just accross town, doesn't have a cell phone, simply for the peace of mind and convenience in case of a break down or an emergency of some kind, like witnessing a serious accident.....or being in one. I have a cell phone, not a smart phone. I've never sent a text in my life; but, I guess my phone can do that. It's a nice little slim thing that slips into my pocket easily. I take it with me when I go out; but, I almost never make outgoing calls and only 3 people have my number. I don't think I've had more than 2 or 3 incoming calls, ever. My plan only costs me $15 a month with 100 free local minutes and I use....maybe 2 or 3 minutes a month.
> 
> However, I sure do like having the peace of mind knowing that I can call the CAA for a tow if I break down. In fact, I did break down on a major highway once; but, getting help was no problem. That's important to me. In the winter, if I break down with plants in the car, I need help a.s.a.p. In the summer, I can't leave the car with the windows open because someone could easily steal the plants; but, if I leave the windows closed, they'd cook. So again, I'd need help a.s.a.p. and a cell phone allows for me to stay with my van with the windows down, while I wait for a tow. The cell phone companies would all go broke if all their customers were like me; but, I do really like having the technology there, to serve me if and when I need it, even though that is practically never.



You are right John. I do need one for those puposes. I'd bought a brand new Vespa scooter and rode it home that night. The next day I rode to work where I have to to go through a fairly remote isolated location. And of couse my scooter breaks down (battery wasn't charging) right at this point. So I have to park my brand new shiny red Vespa right by the side of the road while I hitched a ride into town. I sure could have done with a mobile that day. 

The thing that is going to make me buy a mobile more than anything else are the new banking practices. Whenever I try and transfer money into a new bank account using internet banking, an authentication number comes up. They then send to your mobile a password number that corresponds to the authentication number. Of course as I don't have a mobile I have to keep ringing the bank to obtain this number. It is driving me crazy. Every time the bank staff says give us your mobile number and you won't have to ring us. The bank wins.


----------



## jtrmd (Feb 17, 2012)

I guess none of you guys like to have acces to internet porn at the drop of a dime like I do.


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 17, 2012)

jtrmd said:


> I guess none of you guys like to have acces to internet porn at the drop of a dime like I do.


:rollhappy: ^ You're bad! 
_________________

I do hope Ernie is A-OK. Hopefully someone will hear from him soon.


----------



## jtrmd (Feb 17, 2012)

Lanmark said:


> :rollhappy: ^ You're bad!
> _________________
> 
> I do hope Ernie is A-OK. Hopefully someone will hear from him soon.




You have no idea.15+ yrs of the Internet has warped my mind.lol!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 17, 2012)

I received this message from Ernie back in November, after several weeks of failing to communicate with him via email and phone:

"My sincere apologies for the recent lack of communication. My day job has been extremely hectic due to some recent new faculty hires…."

So I suppose the same is true now.


----------



## jjkOC (Feb 18, 2012)

Perhaps this is the case... Thanks Dot. 



SlipperFan said:


> I received this message from Ernie back in November, after several weeks of failing to communicate with him via email and phone:
> 
> "My sincere apologies for the recent lack of communication. My day job has been extremely hectic due to some recent new faculty hires…."
> 
> So I suppose the same is true now.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 19, 2012)

It's been about a month since his last visit, maybe he'll see this thread and post a note.


----------



## John M (Feb 19, 2012)

I sent him a PM and asked him to check in. We'll see......


----------



## Shiva (Feb 19, 2012)

I only have a basic cell phone. No landbase phone. I never text or use the built in camera. I just about use it to call my brother or order pizza.  Most of my communication to the outside world is through email.
Curious this silence from Ernie. Maybe he's outside the country.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2012)

It's funny but he was on the forum last week!


----------



## Gcroz (Feb 19, 2012)

Lanmark said:


> I loathe the intrusion of technology into my private life and personal time. I also find it offensive when I am out to lunch or dinner with friends or familiy and someone in the group spends more time texting or messaging than interacting with the social group at hand. I usually carry a simple cell phone with me (text and voice only) when I am attending family gatherings and social events. Even then I usually silence the ringer or set it to vibrate only, and unless there is an emergency, I don't respond until the social event is over. I'll never be that person whose cell phone recently and infamously rang in interruption during a perfomance at the New York Philharmonic, causing the conductor to stop the music and wait for the offending party to bring his electronic nuisance under control! Call me old fashioned, but I was not born with my testes tied to an electronic device, and I'll be damned if I am going to live my life that way. I am fully in support of having the age of information and instant communication at my fingertips when it is convenient for me, but I refuse to be enslaved by it. I also never have to worry about dropping my cell phone into the toilet.



Hooray, finally someone who feels that same way that I do!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 19, 2012)

NYEric said:


> It's funny but he was on the forum last week!



Actually it's listed that he was just on on Friday (I wonder if he wanted us to know that?). 'Last week' sounds longer ago than just 2 days. Maybe he doesn't like us anymore


----------



## jtrmd (Feb 19, 2012)

If u couldn't text while at dinner.how are you supposed to talk crap about everybody with the person at the other end of the table.

Fwi-this was posted while sitting at a table full of the wife's friends.either I was going to stab them all in the neck with my fork or surf the net.its usually a good sign ur boring,when you're out with someone who stays on the phone more than paying attention to u.


----------



## Roth (Feb 20, 2012)

Lanmark said:


> Call me old fashioned, but I was not born with my testes tied to an electronic device, and I'll be damned if I am going to live my life that way. I am fully in support of having the age of information and instant communication at my fingertips when it is convenient for me, but I refuse to be enslaved by it. I also never have to worry about dropping my cell phone into the toilet.



Mmmmh....






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Sorry, I could not resist


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 20, 2012)

@Roth  Bears in flagrante delicto was not what I had in mind when I made my comments, but to each his own. :arrr:



jtrmd said:


> If u couldn't text while at dinner.how are you supposed to talk crap about everybody with the person at the other end of the table.
> 
> Fwi-this was posted while sitting at a table full of the wife's friends.either I was going to stab them all in the neck with my fork or surf the net.its usually a good sign ur boring,when you're out with someone who stays on the phone more than paying attention to u.



I understand what you are saying, jtrmd, yet it serves to confirm that etiquette and manners have become lost arts within our society. Perhaps this at least partially explains my attraction to Japanese culture, Japanese aesthetics, Japanese orchids... :wink:

*Feel the Zen of a young Fukiran _'Houmeiden'_ (aka Neofinetia falcata for those unfamilar with and those who reject the term "Fukiran")


----------



## Shiva (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Clark (Feb 20, 2012)

Our shopping experiences with Ernie has been extremely favorable.


----------



## jtrmd (Feb 20, 2012)

Lanmark said:


> I understand what you are saying, jtrmd, yet it serves to confirm that etiquette and manners have become lost arts within our society. Perhaps this at least partially explains my attraction to Japanese culture, Japanese aesthetics, Japanese orchids... :wink:





I spent the my early 20s messing around with Buddhism,but somewhere around 25 I realized most people suck.I spend most my time looking at



and talking about people via texts lol!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 20, 2012)

We are appalled!


----------



## gonewild (Feb 20, 2012)

NYEric said:


> We are appalled!



When I first read what you wrote I thought it said "We all applaud!"
:rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 20, 2012)

You will be moderated!


----------



## jtrmd (Feb 20, 2012)

gonewild said:


> When I first read what you wrote I thought it said "We all applaud!"
> :rollhappy:



I thought it said ''Impaled"


----------

